

Guide to writing Ruby gems - nithinbekal
http://nithinbekal.com/2011/writing-ruby-gems/

======
srih4ri
Saw this series two days back.Do follow if you need to get some push for
writing your first gem.And he has a shared a nice collection of links too(see
bottom for .Delicious bookmarks related to rubygems.)

